

In SF a cyclist pleads guilty to felony vehicular manslaughter (a first) - weisser
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2013/07/24/sf_cyclist_felony_manslaughter_chris_bucchere_believed_to_be_first_ever.html

======
weisser
I ride my bicycle in Boston/Cambridge almost daily. As a cyclist, I am very
cautious when it comes to keeping myself safe while on the streets. This is
another reminder that we need to worry about the safety of other pedestrians
as well.

A sad story but at least the cyclist took responsibility.

